# Sunday Special - TV  Theme Songs



## luckytrim (Mar 29, 2020)

Sunday Special TV  Theme Songs

Can you name the TV shows from these lyric fragments  ??

1. Your dreams were your ticket out...
2. Yeah maybe, but I got you pegged...
3. The world don't move to the beat of just one  drum...
4. someday the mountain might get them but the law never  will...
5. Our troubles are all the same...
6. Hangin' with my man he's oh so cool...
7. If not for the courage of the fearless crew  ...
8. a deluxe apartment ...
9. our old LaSalle ran great...
10. Temporary lay offs...
11. Well it's you girl, and you should know it...
12. Take a step that is new...
13.  Make all our dreams come true...
14. We had a dream, we'd go travelin' together...
15. Marshall, Will and Holly, on a routine  expedition...
16. And up from the ground came...
17. Riding the trail to who knows where..
18. Keep moving, moving, moving, 'though they're  disapproving...
19. Well, it hasn't been your day, your week, your month, or  even your 
year...
20. Yes, no. Maybe. I don't know. Can you repeat the  question...
21. Take my love, take my land, Take me where I cannot  stand...
22. Where Indian fights are colorful sights ...
23. They're a page right out of history...
24. My life got flipped-turned upside down...
25. Land spreading out so far and wide...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Welcome Back, Kotter
2. Frasier
3. Diff'rent Strokes
4. The Dukes of Hazzard
5. Cheers
6. Hangin' with Mr. Cooper
7. Gilligan's Island
8. The Jeffersons
9. All in the Family
10. Good times
11. Mary Tyler Moore Show
12.  Three's Company
13.  Laverne and Shirley
14.  The Partridge Family
15. Land of the Lost
16.  The Beverly Hillbillies
17. Maverick
18. Rawhide
19. Friends
20.  Malcolm in the Middle
21. Firefly
22. F-Troop
23. The Flintstones
24. The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
25. Green Acres


----------

